
Crytek Outlines Future Plans and Focuses on Return to Core Competencies - Impossible
http://www.crytek.com/news/crytek-outlines-future-plans-and-focuses-on-return-to-core-competencies
======
petetnt
Very related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13149944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13149944)

